# NEW MAKEUP HOARDER!



## lamajesty (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm Emae, a "new" makeup junkie. 

  I'm so glad I found this website. This is crazy! It's overwhelming in a seriously nice way! I can't wait to get to know all of you and share all things I'll learn from everyone. I'm sure it's gonna be a heck lot of fun and exciting (God bless my wallet)!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ADivaThing (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome! I'm new here too


----------



## lamajesty (Apr 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *ADivaThing*
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you, beautiful people! I'll surely have a great time. =)


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome! and enjoy


----------

